# To lose the top knot or not...... Pls Help



## MylittleMolly (Jan 31, 2011)

Molly has had another puppy cut shorter than the last one and we absolutely love it. She looks like a puppy all over again. Our problem is her top knot. Molly hates having bows/bands in and will keep scratching at them within minutes and looks very messy. Due to scratching the top knot the hair above her eyes keeps breaking and will not stay in the top knot and I am seriously considering losing the top knot. She looks so sweet when it is done but it doesnt last. I see alot of the male malts have it this way but not many females, although Ava looked gorgeous when her's was done. Any advice would be really appreciated.

Here are some pics of her after her recent cut.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She looks adorable. Mine used to tear at the top knots and piggies too,now they love them..they know it means bye bye. I even call them bye bye bows ,so they know it's for a good cause..

I think Ava has delicate little piggies but I think she also goes more "au naturel" too.

Most of the time,I'm ashamed to saw,mine run around like little sheep dogs ,I just dont' get the time to put their hair up,like I used to.
I'd just go w/ what's easiest on you and her too. She'd going to look adorable,no matter what...she's so cute!


----------



## MylittleMolly (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you Michele. I know what you mean, Molly has been looking like a sheepdog for the last week the hair covering the whole of her face, which is why i have been debating whether to lose it or not. I just can't make up my mind. I have the time to put her hair up, but within literally minutes she looks like she has been dragged through a hedge lol, not a great look


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

While she looks really cute, Zooey hates having her hair in a topknot, so I clip it short. I think they look just as adorable this way.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I think Molly looks simply adorable. :wub::wub:

Snowball is a guy and does not wear any top knots at all. And, I can swear on my life by this, that whenever we take him outside, strangers always come up to us and say how adorable he is. 

If it were my fluff baby and he/she showed signs of bring uncomfortable with top knots, then I would stop using them. I think you have to ask yourself ... who are the top knots really for ... you or Molly? :innocent: 

On another note, I always thought that if we ever got a girl Malt that I would like to name her Molly. I love that name. :wub::wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh! I totally understand. She does look adorable as is, but if it isn't working for you and her then cut it. I do think she is young yet so may well get used to them. I pretty much only use bands and mine don't seem to bother with them at all. I think the bows etc. are more irritating. 

I am also having trouble with Lola's getting broken, not her fault........her naughty sisters.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I am so glad I cut Ava's head short!!!!! She didn't mind top knots, but the hair would break and I couldn't see that little face...:wub:. I did keep Abbey's top knot, but if you notice.....her eye brow area is cut short and her top knot hair starts further back. I use tiny thick soft scrunchies that I got from Walmart. Because I put them up most every day, at 6 years old, she's used to it now. 

I say, if it's a chore for you to do and Molly doesn't like it...cut it off. Both of you will be happier. Once in a while I take some of Ava's ear hair and put tiny bows on them....is that cheating? :HistericalSmiley::blush:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Molly looks precious with piggies but I'm always of the feeling, if they aren't comfortable I don't do it. I never wear my hair back -- gives me a giant headache and I would hate anyone making me do it. Tyler's a boy so I do the short visor and love it. He's comfy and it shows off his big eyes. You can go with long ears.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Terri -- Molly is just precious -- and she would be just as beautiful without the topknot or piggies. If she doesn't enjoy them, then there are a lot of very cute cuts that will keep her hair on her head shorter.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

One thing is for certain...if you cut it and don't like it, it will grow back! And she's adorable either way!


----------



## lyndy (Jul 9, 2011)

My Daisy is a puppy and I have been growing out her hair for a topknot. She has enough hair that the topknot stays in place all day, but if I don't put it up it isn't in her eyes. So you may want to ask your groomer if you can just trim it down. I would upload a pick, but she is currently sleeping


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm a topknot fan. I love that it's one of the things that's so different about the breed from many others. However, if the dog doesn't like topknot(s) then why put
them thru it? Cosy doesn't bother hers so my choice is easy.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

When I first got Cozette, she wasn't tolerant of the topknot with a bow, but I decided to back down to just the rubber bands (it took some time but for Cozette I found the best ones were those recommended by Stacy and Pam). I put the rubber band in quite loosely at first and gradually started making them slightly tighter and adding tiny bows or little tiny alligator clips for babies. Now she does fine with small bows, as long as they are not tight! One other thing I do-- when I'm done grooming and starting to put in her topknot, she gets a special treat that I only give her during that time. It occupies her so she stays still, and she looks forward to getting the topknot done since it's last and she knows she gets her favorite treat.


----------



## MylittleMolly (Jan 31, 2011)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I think Molly looks simply adorable. :wub::wub:
> 
> Snowball is a guy and does not wear any top knots at all. And, I can swear on my life by this, that whenever we take him outside, strangers always come up to us and say how adorable he is.
> 
> ...


The male malts do have it a bit easier dont they lol. I do like the topknots because I think they look really sweet with them, but the main reason I like to put her hair up is so that I can see her face and the hair doesnt irritate her eyes. Thank you for your comments, I love Molly's name too, I think it really suits her. This is really wierd cos, my husband chose it, I was going to call her Snowball lol


----------



## MylittleMolly (Jan 31, 2011)

silverhaven said:


> Oh! I totally understand. She does look adorable as is, but if it isn't working for you and her then cut it. I do think she is young yet so may well get used to them. I pretty much only use bands and mine don't seem to bother with them at all. I think the bows etc. are more irritating.
> 
> I am also having trouble with Lola's getting broken, not her fault........her naughty sisters.


I might try just the bands and see how she goes, I really don't want to lose her topknot if I can avoid it. Thinking back it does seem to be when she has the bows in she gets irritated by them... watch this space lol


----------



## MylittleMolly (Jan 31, 2011)

The A Team said:


> I am so glad I cut Ava's head short!!!!! She didn't mind top knots, but the hair would break and I couldn't see that little face...:wub:. I did keep Abbey's top knot, but if you notice.....her eye brow area is cut short and her top knot hair starts further back. I use tiny thick soft scrunchies that I got from Walmart. Because I put them up most every day, at 6 years old, she's used to it now.
> 
> I say, if it's a chore for you to do and Molly doesn't like it...cut it off. Both of you will be happier. Once in a while I take some of Ava's ear hair and put tiny bows on them....is that cheating? :HistericalSmiley::blush:


I always smile when I see your signature pic, they look so adorable, especially little Ava I think the whole of SM has taken her to their hearts. Scrunchies sound a good idea, are they dog ones or are they baby ones, sorry but im in the UK so I dont know what type of store Walmart is lol. Its not a chore to do her topknot, she just always ends up looking messy within minutes, but I think the scrunchies may be the answer, Maureen advised trying just bands and no bows, but scrunchies wont be so tight so that may be the way to go, plus it could be the way im doing them, being a new malt owner im not very good, although I try to be as gentle as possible. Can you post a pic of Ava with her ear hair in bows i'd love to see a pic of her like it, and no its not cheating lol


----------



## MylittleMolly (Jan 31, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Molly looks precious with piggies but I'm always of the feeling, if they aren't comfortable I don't do it. I never wear my hair back -- gives me a giant headache and I would hate anyone making me do it. Tyler's a boy so I do the short visor and love it. He's comfy and it shows off his big eyes. You can go with long ears.


Thank you, I know what you mean. I am thinking of trying her without bows, maybe just bands or scrunchies as others have suggested first and then if she still isnt happy then the topknot will have to go.


----------



## MylittleMolly (Jan 31, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Terri -- Molly is just precious -- and she would be just as beautiful without the topknot or piggies. If she doesn't enjoy them, then there are a lot of very cute cuts that will keep her hair on her head shorter.


Thank you so much, everyone has given me so much to think about, i am going to try and persevere for a little while and see how it goes. Family and friends dont want her to lose the topknot, so I will try easier methods first. I love your sig pic, your Malts are gorgeous x


----------



## MylittleMolly (Jan 31, 2011)

socalyte said:


> When I first got Cozette, she wasn't tolerant of the topknot with a bow, but I decided to back down to just the rubber bands (it took some time but for Cozette I found the best ones were those recommended by Stacy and Pam). I put the rubber band in quite loosely at first and gradually started making them slightly tighter and adding tiny bows or little tiny alligator clips for babies. Now she does fine with small bows, as long as they are not tight! One other thing I do-- when I'm done grooming and starting to put in her topknot, she gets a special treat that I only give her during that time. It occupies her so she stays still, and she looks forward to getting the topknot done since it's last and she knows she gets her favorite treat.


Quite a few people have suggested using just the bands and what you say makes perfect sense too. Especially the little baby alligator clips, I will have to look out for them. Will try her today with a special treat too and see how she does. Thank you so much for taking the time to reply


----------



## MylittleMolly (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you to everyone for your lovely comments about Molly and I really appreciate you all taking the time to reply. Thank you so much xxxxx


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

My girls don't have topknots - I tried starting with just bands but when Tessa came to live with us she pulled the bands out of Sweetness' hair and now they each do the same thing to each other with groomer bows! I decided that if they preferred it that way, then that's the way it was going to be!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

She does look adorable, Jodi doesn't have a top knot anymore. He went from long coat to short amd the topknot went at the same time. If it is easier and more comfortable for her I say go without it.


----------

